# Visiting the people in the white jackets



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, I've been thinking that we might need aplace where bunnies can "destress" after visiting the people in thewhite jackets...also known as "vets" to our humans.

Every once in a while I think back to the time when mom took Tio&amp; Kyo &amp; I to the vet to show us off. They liked us somuch that she left us there to spend the day.

They put me in a sleepy box and said I'd go to dreamland.

When I woke up .... I was um...missing something. 

I tried to not tell mom but Tio and Kyo told her instead cause theywere complaining about how they were suddenly not feeling the same.

I also had to go to the vet one other time when I was sick but I got better right away.

Have you ever been to the vet? (Hint: Don't go. Kick, fight and scream if need be to get your human to let you stay home). 

How did you handle it? Do you have any tips for bunnies that are going to the vet?

Did you feel better afterwards? (I think mom picked a bad vet instead of a good one).

The BunFather


----------



## Miss Fiona Whiskers (Apr 13, 2007)

I went when I was at my first home and came out"missing something" and my tummy hurt, but that was before I met myslaves. 

I went once right after I moved in with the slaves. Theythought I was sneezing too much so they took me in. At firstthe slaves in the white jackets tried to make me waitoutside. They told my slave that they'd have to take their"cat" outside since respritory infections are contagious. Theslaves then told her that "Miss Fiona Whiskers is NOT a cat."They left out the part about how they are my slaves, I don't belong tothem. Then the lady let us wait inside. 

We went back on the cold shiny thing and the man in the white coat heldme and looked at me and put something in my you-know-where, that wasembarassing. :shock:

Then they gave me some yucky medicine stuff. I didn't likethat part. I did like that all the people in there that hadthose big lop-eared bunnies like the two my slaves keep oohed and awedover me. Everyone knows how great I am.


----------



## MissBea (Apr 14, 2007)

I've never had to visit the people in the white jackets but I bet that at least it isn't boring...and today I'm feeling bored.

Oh well, I can go take a nap.

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## Georgie (Apr 14, 2007)

i's been to the vet TWICE already! it's notfair!! the first time i didnt know what was going on so i was friendly.then they did that therpomometer thing and i was aaannnggrryyyyyy. itried to git away but mommie was holding me too tite. they gaved me ashot then mommie sed i was a big boy and tooked me home and gaved me atreat. 

then i had to go to see the white coated person and the cold metaltable again. they didnt do the therpomometer thing that time. but igotted TWO shots that time. i was a good boy for the first one. thesecond one HURT and i bit and scratched mommy. i gave her da butt aftershe putted me back in my carrier and wouldnt come to her later even fora treat. 

before she went sleepies she lefted me lots of treats, tho. i forgave her. then i decided she was my slave.

NEVER get into one of those carrier-things. it just means danger. fight fight fight if your slave tries to make you.


----------



## Bun~Bun (Apr 16, 2007)

I get scared of the vet man. He's bigger then mymum. He also put a long skinny thing up my rear. It was the worstfeeling ever!! But the medication I got really helped myillness last year. 
I hate the vet. But I usually get treats afterwards!!


----------



## Bun~Bun (Apr 16, 2007)

Double post on accedent........sorry!!


----------



## Princess Misty (Apr 17, 2007)

Momma takes us to see those white coat guys way too often. I have been there at least 5 times now. 

For me, the worst part is being in the big noisy machine (I think it'scalled a "Kar"). That makes me nervous, but momma usuallytalks to me all the way there, so after about 5 minutes, I just liedown and relax.

The white coat people are horrible. Everytime I go, they arepoking and proding. Don't they know they should get to KNOW agirl before feeling her up?! 

The worst part - is that every time I go now, they insist on prying mymouth open with this bar, while momma is holding me down on the table,and stick this lightand sharp piercy thing in mymouth. It sucks! BIG TIME! They dosomething to my teeth every time.

To be honest, I feel better after because my teeth poke me in the gumsand I can't eat, but HONESTLY! It's like TORTURE!!

Anyway, I'm learning to live with it. Glad to hear I'm not the only bunny who hates the white coat guys.

PM (Princess Misty)


----------



## Loki (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't like the white coat people at all! Thefirst time I wentwasn't so bad. Mom stayed with me the wholetime, but the white coat guy touched me all over! :XI didn'tlike that at all. Thesecond timeI was so mad at momwhen she left me there. I fell asleep in this box and when I woke up Ihurt all over! :XShe came to pick me up and said she wassorry but I didn't talk to her for the whole day! I hope I never haveto go back there again!



loki


----------



## rabb1tmad (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi, I'm Starsky. Mummy made me go to the menwith white coats today. I stamped and stamped and stamped whe shebrought the carrier out but she didn't take the hint. So, I asked Laceyto join in but that still didn't work. Mind you, we had a lovely newcarrier (don't tell mummy I told you).

When we arrived at the nasty place mummy tried to give me a nose rubbefore I went in but I turned away as I knew that meant I was in forsome pain.I was really disappointed that it wasn't the nicelady vet so I refused to come out. Mummy picked me up and then I knew Iwas in trouble, next thing I know I've got a needle in my back, damnMyxi. Mummy told me I was a good boy and gave me a cuddle and when wegot home she even gave mea raisin. Even though I get raisinsI hate that place, please don't take me there again mummy!!


----------



## Skyler (Apr 18, 2007)

I found the visit to the white coated men quiteinteresting, but moma wouldn't let me get out and explore. Ididn't like it when the dude in the white coat flipped me over, butother than that it was ok. I also didn't like the car ride.It was too bumpy.


----------



## rabb1tmad (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm glad you mentioned the car ride. We werebuilt to go on four legs not four wheels, it's awful. And only humanscould design things like speed bumps


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Apr 21, 2007)

PhInN Heere !!!

I went to da vests today. Iss dat vat they called? OH noooo i meant VETS! ha i gots it now.

The lady cwippedd ma handsome nails and cleansed ma ears.

She said I either knew she luved wabbits or I wad terrified.

Oh no!! Ma mommy's comeing!!

P.S. Donts to guys tink it is soo rude wenn those big dogs come next tour carrier and start sniffin you? Mommy had too have a wittle talk witone guy bout how we wabbits can have heart-attacks from dat sorta stuff.

Bahh fo' now!


----------



## Rosiez Zoo (Apr 21, 2007)

Maisie: First time Mama took me, Idropped a whole lotta fur...I thought the lady in the white coatwouldn't wanna hold a big ol floofy, fur-droppin' monster...but I waswrong! All she did was say, "Oh, so many bunnies do that whenthey're here...don't worry about it..."

What?! Don't worry about it?! Well, that ruined my plan from the get-go...

That lady even had the NERVE to flip me over and check out my GIRLYPARTS!!! :shock: Can you believe that? Iout to have flipped my back legs to scratch her arms off!!:X SUCH RUDENESS!!

And all the while, my tummy hurt SO BAD, and I was pooting, but no onecould hear it, thank GOODNESS!! How EMBARASSING!!:shock:


----------



## MissBea (Apr 27, 2007)

Mama's been saying lately that I'm gonna visit the vet this fall to get "fixed".

I keep telling her that I'm not broken....I'm harlequin! There is a difference in color and pattern.

Tiny has threatened to help mom get me in the rabbit carrier.....I think I'll keep an eye out for good hiding places.

Ah..I know of a good way to hide...can you see me in this picture?





_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## maherwoman (May 1, 2007)

Hehe!! There's that bunny statue I've been reading about!! 

Miss Bea, I think you're Bea-u-ti-ful!  (Only makes sense that your name is in the word itself...)

Miss Rosie Lady*


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun (May 2, 2007)

Drew here. Breeder mama keepstalking about us visiting the men in the white jackets.....BunFathersays he's pushing me into the carrier...Miss Bea says she's gonna helpme out.

I'm gonna sneaks away if I find out about ahead of time...and if thatdoesn't work -I'll get Dusty to flirt with the people so they won't putus in the sleepy box Tiny has told us about.

Sneaksy Drew


----------



## grumpybabies (May 5, 2007)

This is Casey, Sonny and Kenzie, grumpy's boys,and we have just had our first proper trip to the men in white coats,we don't know what happened but we just don't feel so complete thesedays.... like something is missing. Anyway it was horrible i remeberwaking up and we were all together in a pen but i (Kenzie)was bleedingreally bad so i had to be taken to be ligatured again or something,thenput in my own cage,then i heard Sonny yelling he was bleedingtoo, so he got sorted and put in another cage. Then when we weresettled our human mummy came to visit because she was really worriedabout us which was nice but she didn't take us home then which made mesad, but she went to see Casey too with the nurse and found he wasbleeding too, silly thing didn't want to be left out! Mummy was mad,she's never trusting that vet again she said, and we still don't knowwhat happened...


----------



## MissBea (May 5, 2007)

You poor boys. How bad of your mama to do that. Did you bite her? Did you thump her off?

Make sure to tell her that you need extra carrots or treats to feel better....

....and make sure she feels guilty for taking you someplace and not watching to make sure you'd be ok.

BAD MAMA!

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## grumpybabies (May 5, 2007)

No we didn't thump at mummy but sonny did biteher but he says it was because her finger tasted nice, andwe got carrots and new toys and chews, mummy says we've got to go for acheck up this morning though, we need presents for being good andgoing, we need to write a demands list...


----------



## Skyler (May 5, 2007)

Mommy took me to the vet again on thursday and Iam just getting over it. They cut me open! Can you believethat?! At least I got to ride in a smoother car than lasttime so I wasn't joggled around so much.And now I don't have my second story in my room! *sigh*


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (May 7, 2007)

I've only been there once SO FAR... never wanna go again... even after mom gave me treats to stay calm....... VETS FREAK ME OUT!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 23, 2007)

Each time ive gone ive had sharp pointy things stuck in me It didnt hurt me tho because im strong:bunnydance:


----------



## Treats4me (Jun 26, 2007)

i LOVE my vet. last time i went i licked her and she pet my head a lot. i dont like the person who wears scrubs though. what do they call them.... uh assistances. sorry i dont know how to spell eveythang im just a bun. the asistances, she pets my cheeks and says im soo cute but i like the vet better. i mean realy am i a baby. ah my mommys coming i have to finis fast. cuz she always calls me her baby. i enjoy the car ride too. after the vet i get to go to a petstore and pick out a treat. i get carrots at the vet too.

TAbBy:bunnydance:


----------



## PythagoreanLEGO (Jul 4, 2007)

Visiting the Veterinarian, I come prepared.









I still got fixed, though.


-() ()
-(o.o)
c(2 2)


----------

